# The Thoroughbred Poem



## Sis (Mar 14, 2012)

I wrote this poem in honor of my three Thoroughbred ex-racehorses. If you like it, please "like" it, but please don't steal it. It is my property and it is copyrighted.
I hope you fellow Thoroughbred owners/trainers/fans enjoy this! And other people as well!





On the racetrack
is where I belong.
I can run fast
For many a furlong.
I am strong,
I love to win.
I stretch out long,
Sweat pours down my skin.
I cross the finish line
With lengths to spare.
A groom removes my saddle
And smooths down my hair.
He lets me free,
I take off with glee.
I gallop through the fields
Mane and tail flying
Running forever
Never dying.
With my head held high,
I gallop with fashion.
For I am a Thoroughbred;
And racing is my passion.​


----------

